# Boxed Fox: A Diamante Chain



## Darkkin (Jul 29, 2015)

For those who are not familiar with the Star Socks Fox, this follows his journey for his creation through to his confrontation with the Wendigo in the Bone Garden.  A narrative in a nutshell.  I've never done this format before, so I think I'm still closer to the coal stage than anything remotely resembling a diamond.  :lemo:



Boxed Fox, a Diamante

Socks

bestarred, weary

snipping, clipping, snicking

scraps, thread, cotton, buttons

stitching, stuffing, closing

cheeky, wily

Fox

sheened, shadowed

twinkling, glimmering, winkling

stars, constellations, legends, truth

ringing, calling, raging

inked, cloven

Bicorn

redeemed, ancient

unbound, fought, sought

feet, antlers, horns, hooves

clashed, thrashed, trapped

cadaverous, glutton

Wendigo

skeletal, relentless

creeping, seeking, consuming

dreams, nonsense, whimsy, hope

weaving, weeping, fleeing

toxic, bright

Selkie

elusive, fabled

swim, leap, breach

shells, stones, puddles, coats

sing, sleep, dream

small, bright

Child

​


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 30, 2015)

Dear fabulous Pond dweller.. when you compile all of your Strangeways Poetry into a book, this Diamante Chain should be the prologue ... Each gem in your Diamante is perfect, and a sublime summary of your Strangeways characters...I adore it!... Thank you for sharing this jewel... Write on! Peace... Julia


----------



## Foxee (Jul 30, 2015)

Darkkin, better than anything I would have come up with! Your characters are lively and your poetry rich with images. If this is coal, I'll have some more, please!


----------



## rcallaci (Jul 30, 2015)

Excellent diamante's - the shape would be more enhanced if you separated the lines like this:

Boxed Fox, a Diamante

Socks

bestarred, weary

snipping, clipping, snicking

scraps, thread, cotton, buttons

stitching, stuffing, closing

cheeky, wily

Fox

sheened, shadowed

twinkling, glimmering, winkling

stars, constellations, legends, truth

ringing, calling, raging

inked, cloven

Bicorn

redeemed, ancient

unbound, fought, sought

feet, antlers, horns, hooves

clashed, thrashed, trapped

cadaverous, glutton

Wendigo

skeletal, relentless

creeping, seeking, consuming

dreams, nonsense, whimsy, hope

weaving, weeping, fleeing

toxic bright

Selkie

elusive, fabled

swim, leap, breach

shells, stones, puddles, coats

sing, sleep, dream

small, bright

Child
​This is a form of shape poetry- the diamond needs to be emphasized. An outstanding poem....


my warmest
bob


----------



## Nellie (Jul 30, 2015)

Darkkin,

This is fabulous work, telling us about each little jewel with great imagery. Definitely a diamond in the works!!


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 30, 2015)

I know there are deviations in the verb lines, conjugations other than the standard ing format, but for this piece, I needed the various tenses, past, present, and future, because this is not a poem of synonyms and antonyms, it is the thread, linking seemingly impossible events together.  It was engineered to illustrated how point A connected to point B, B to C and so on.  It isn't a diamante in the truest sense of the poem, but a variation a theme adapted to a specific purpose.


----------



## rcallaci (Jul 30, 2015)

Variations to the diamante is fine as long as you understand the rules of the diamante- in this case you did and an outstanding variation of the form was written...

my warmest
bob


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 30, 2015)

I am seeking clarification:

Is it as follows?


noun

adjective, adjective

verb, verb, verb, verb, verb

noun, noun, noun, noun

verb, verb, verb

adjective, adjective

noun

adjective, adjective​etc. etc.
There may only be one noun to start each stanza.  After that, the numbers of adjectives and verbs etc. on a line may vary so long as a diamond-like shape is formed.
Is that an accurate summary or is there anything else?


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 30, 2015)

LOL, I haven't met a rule yet that I haven't liked...(_ to bend, just a bit...)._


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 30, 2015)

Theoretically you could go on forever, it is a reciprocating pattern after all, but from what I've read and written, the pattern is smaller, simpler.  The (s) and (a) describing the synonym and antonym respectively: 1, 2, 3, 4, 3, 2, 1.  In a chain the pattern starts over at the second noun.  The present tense of ing is what will give the verb line its length, lending critical shape to the diamond form.  It is a geometric format, so less is going to be more, giving you sharper edges and cleaner lines.


1. Noun: (s)

2. adjective, adjective (s)

3. verb(ing), verb(ing), verb(ing) (s)

4. noun, noun, noun, noun (s, a)

3. verb(ing), verb(ing), verb(ing) (a)

2. adjective, adjective (a)

1. noun: (a)​


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 30, 2015)

Thank you Darkkin.  I hadn't picked up on the synonym and antonym parts.


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 30, 2015)

My chain is a variation on the theme, musichal has an excellent example in his poem: It's a Thin Line.  That is a diamante in its truest form.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 30, 2015)

Hrm. The shape reminds me of one of those wind spirals you see on some people's porches, haha.

Excellent work, as always.


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 30, 2015)

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Hrm. The shape reminds me of one of those wind spirals you see on some people's porches, haha.




My brain just went totally 3D with this!  Faded yellow ducky, whirling down the drain!  LOL.  Perfect.


----------



## rcallaci (Jul 30, 2015)

Darkkin said:


> My chain is a variation on the theme, musichal has an excellent example in his poem: It's a Thin Line.  That is a diamante in its truest form.



Musichal did an excellant chain diamante and in it's essence it a full fledged diamante with a slight variation. His was a dna chain diamante(a beautiful look)- a pure chain diamante would be similar to the example in the challenge with a few more added chains. The synonyms and antonyms have to be different in each added diamante. This is purist although Hals look  is a better shape than the pure form. 

I know I'm being a stickler-variations are great and it's those variations that that makes poetry a robust form. 


my warmest
bob

OTA: it really doesn't matter what's pure or not I was being nit pick freak- I bow to your intelligence and brilliance...


----------

